

Evolving Neural Networks [pdf] - sinwave
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/sites/default/files/research/documents/Miikkulainen%20-%20small.pdf

======
sinwave
The "Machine Learning Summer School" lecture series is happening now at UT
Austin - I made the call to catch up with family over my winter break rather
than attending, but the lecture slides from the presentations look super
interesting. Judging from the slides, this lecture must have been particularly
awesome, though the slides from the Sutton lecture are interesting as well.

Here is the link to the schedule of speakers, along with the slides that have
been posted so far[1]. If anyone in attendance has comments about how the
series has been in person, I'd be quite happy to hear details.

[1] -
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/mlss/schedule](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/mlss/schedule)

------
HamSession
Dr. Stanley at UCF has taken this stuff to the next level especially with his
HyperNEAT implementation
[http://eplex.cs.ucf.edu/hyperNEATpage/](http://eplex.cs.ucf.edu/hyperNEATpage/)

